# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  HUẾ TQ Đổi cặp L, hoặc cặp C lấy cặp rây

## Totdo

Như tiêu đề vì kinh tế đang eo hẹp em cần đổi:
- 1 cặp L dài 3m8
- đổi lấy cặp rây 20 hoặc 25 dài 2m8
Vài hình ảnh cặp L cho dễ hình dung














Chất liệu bằng gang đúc, rã cái máy dệt đời cổ của Đức hoặc Liên Xô gì đó
Mỗi cây nặng khoảng 100kg mua lâu rồi nên không nhớ chính xác
Tất cả các mặt đều được phay phẳng
Vì là đồ tháo nên có nhiều lổ vít như hình

Hình cặp C post sau cây C dài 2m8 nằm cạnh cây L ở hình đầu tiên

Lh: Minh O935417382

----------


## ductrung

> Như tiêu đề vì kinh tế đang eo hẹp em cần đổi:
> - 1 cặp L dài 3m8
> - đổi lấy cặp rây 20 hoặc 25 dài 2m8
> Vài hình ảnh cặp L cho dễ hình dung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


em cung dang cần làm khung máy nếu có dư để lại em vài cây nhe bác. hoặc kiếm gì đó trao đổi hehe

----------


## Totdo

em cung dang cần làm khung máy nếu có dư để lại em vài cây nhe bác. hoặc kiếm gì đó trao đổi hehe

Bác có cặp rây đổi em đi

----------


## Totdo

Vài hình ảnh cặp C











Chất liệu gang đúc đươc phay phẳng tất cả các mặt ngoài
Dài 2m78
Bác nào dư rây thiếu khung máy đổi em đi

----------


## ductrung

cap ray iko 2.94m ko phai 2.96 nha (nho lon) truoc mua tren dien dan lun chua dung toi nen lay hinh cu cua ng bán

----------


## ductrung

cặp màu đen dó bác hàng dep long lanh hehe

----------


## Totdo

Nặng nhiêu kí lô vậy bác
Đúng là hàng đẹp long lanh, chờ bác quyết định thôi he he

----------


## ductrung

ko nho bao nhieu ký mà luc mua 7200k 300k/1kg

----------


## ductrung

1cap L và 1 cap C cua bác tong cong khoang bao nhieu kg vay

----------


## ductrung

bac doi PLC, bien tan hay servo mitsu ko

----------


## Totdo

> 1cap L và 1 cap C cua bác tong cong khoang bao nhieu kg vay


Khoảng 400 kí lô bác

----------


## Totdo

Có 1 bác ở Hà Nội vừa gọi đổi cặp L. Chỉ còn cặp C

----------


## ductrung

> Vài hình ảnh cặp C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


đổi cặp c lấy cặp ray 1,8m nhe hehe

----------


## Totdo

đổi cặp c lấy cặp ray 1,8m nhe hehe
không đổi nhé bác hihi

----------


## ductrung

> đổi cặp c lấy cặp ray 1,8m nhe hehe
> không đổi nhé bác hihi


ray 2,94m đổi 3 cây C nhe.

----------


## Totdo

> ray 2,94m đổi 3 cây C nhe.


rây 2,94m đổi cặp C thôi bác ơi
còn lại 3 cây em lên thiết kế rồi bác ơi
thank bác đã quan tâm

----------


## Totdo

Em cập nhật tí
Cặp L và C đã có chủ mới
Thank các bác
Thank diễn đàn

----------


## mylove299

Tiếc quá vào trễ mất rồi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu con dư 1 cây L nào thì cho em đăng kí nhé. Đi bãi mà gặp mấy thanh kiểu này con giá trị hơn lụm vàng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

> Nếu con dư 1 cây L nào thì cho em đăng kí nhé. Đi bãi mà gặp mấy thanh kiểu này con giá trị hơn lụm vàng


đã hết rồi bác, khi nào có em ới bác

----------

